# My paintings



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are pretty neat, well done


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

I like the cat eyes one!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah thats my fav too!


----------



## ridingponies (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the first bird  
With what kind of colors do you paint ? 

I also draw pictures from time to time..like this one, that I painted with 15 
http://www.sarahthiers.de/images/gemaltgr.jpg


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. I mostly use Acrylics bcause Oil irrataits me coz it takes years to dy and even though my art teacher reckons that it gives u more chances to 'work' the paint I just dont like that. 
Stay posted becase I'm putting the finishing touches on a abstract horsey one and starting a potrait of my horse Delta


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Here are two more pics I did. Love to know what u think?


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

I like the abstract horse. Although, I do relistic.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks!! I do both. Im currentl doing a potrait of Delta which I will post up when finished probably by the end of the week.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

ok heres asketch I did because my potrait of Delta didnt work


----------



## CaPrIoLe (Mar 30, 2009)

I like the last one where you added more relief!


----------

